# Food Safety News - 11/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 21, 2021)

*UK projects involve public in food safety issues*
By News Desk on Nov 21, 2021 12:03 am
Six projects have been funded in the United Kingdom that connect researchers with the public on issues about food safety. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) and UK Research and Innovation (UKRI) awarded £200,000 ($269,000) to the projects that are set to last between six and nine months and begin in late 2021. One project will focus... Continue Reading


----------

